# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Λαμίας >  Κάλυψη Ασύρματου Δικτύου

## nikarus

Γεια σε όλους σας,
Τον Φεβρουάριο θα φοιτήσω στο Τ.Ε.Ι Λαμίας και θα ήθελα να μάθω σχετικά με την πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο μέσω του ασύρματου δικτύου Λαμίας....!Το σπίτι μου είναι κοντά στο Τ.Ε.Ι...!Αν φέρω μαζί μου όλα τα εργαλεία ασύρματης σύνδεσης θα έχω internet?

----------


## nikpanGR

> Γεια σε όλους σας,
> Τον Φεβρουάριο θα φοιτήσω στο Τ.Ε.Ι Λαμίας και θα ήθελα να μάθω σχετικά με την πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο μέσω του ασύρματου δικτύου Λαμίας....!Το σπίτι μου είναι κοντά στο Τ.Ε.Ι...!Αν φέρω μαζί μου όλα τα εργαλεία ασύρματης σύνδεσης θα έχω internet?


Διάβασε τι είναι το awmn και μετά ρώτησε...

----------


## nikarus

χα χα....αστείο....
Το θέμα της ερώτησης μου ήταν άλλο.....όταν θα έρθω Λαμία....θα έχω internet απο οπου και αν βρίσκομαι??

----------


## ONikosEimai

> χα χα....αστείο....
> Το θέμα της ερώτησης μου ήταν άλλο.....όταν θα έρθω Λαμία....θα έχω internet απο οπου και αν βρίσκομαι??


Σου απάντησαν ήδη.

Καλύτερα να πάρεις καμιά GPRS, 3G σύνδεση για internet...

----------


## fotis

Ή να στήσεις το δίκτυο μόνος σου. Με 2-3 AP θα καλύψεις σχεδόν όλο το κέντρο της πόλης και θα σου στήσουν ανδριάντα..

----------


## pantdimi

awmn δεν ειναι isp αν διαβαζες θα το ηξερες γιατι μου φαινεται τοχεις παρεξηγησει δεν θαχεις ιντερνετ οντας στο δικτυο τουλαχιστον οχι απαριατητα ωστε να το απαιτεις απο πριν....
μην τον αποπερνουμε απλα πρεπει να ξεκαθαρισουμε τους σκοπους του δικτυου και αν φιλε μου καταλαβεις και σαρεσει εχεις οση βοηθεια θες....
φιλικα παντα!

----------


## nikarus

OK thanks guys,
Να κάνω μια άλλη ερώτηση(sorry αν σας έχω πρήξει)??Το δικτυο του Τ.Ε.Ι καλύπτει μέρος της πόλης??Παιδιά είμαι ψιλοάσχετος απο Λαμία.....γιαυτό ρωτάω.....άλλη εναλακτική λύση για internet??Ιδιωτικό ασύρματο δίκτυο υπάρχει??Εμείς εδώ στην Πάτμο έχουμε αλλά είναι ιδιωτικό......(50 ευρώπουλα το μήνα......!)...!
Ευχαριστω....

----------


## nOiz

Τηλέφωνο, adsl. Γιατί να μπλέκεις με ασύρματα τώρα...

----------


## jungle traveller

ο noiz σου εδωσε την απαντηση.Το δικτυο της Λαμιας δεν φτιαχνεται για να προσφερει internet σε οποιον συνδεεται.Σκοπος ειναι η αναπτυξη του δικτυου και η γνωριμια των παιδιων μεσω αυτου.  ::

----------

